# Russian Choir (with the good ol' Symphonic Choir)



## murrthecat (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have had a chance to try and stretch the possibilities of EWQL Symphonic Choir a while ago and I wanted to share a little bit of the output.

It's for the score of a coming wargame about the Eastern Europe front. The positive and rewarding surprise for me was to be able to build a quite convincing Red Army choir with quite an old instrument 

Here is the teaser of the game:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX4u-KysSc0

Thanks.
All the best,
Alessandro


----------



## Joe M (Sep 10, 2014)

Very Impressive. It definitely evokes the whole Soviet Choir feel. 

Perhaps a stupid question, but are those actual Russian words? or are they just random syllables?


----------



## TGV (Sep 10, 2014)

I like it. It has a quite a good "COD" feel about it.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds cool!

I do have one suggestion, for better or worse (I know you aren't asking for them!). One cool feature of those great Russian men's choirs is the basses. I'm hearing more tenors than basses, so I'd just propose that you boost the lower octave.

Also could double the octaves on some of those high strings -- would make them sound bigger.


----------



## murrthecat (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi guys,

thanks for the responses.

@Joe: These are existing Russian words, occasionally chosen with no meaningful sense, just for the rhythm of them, which I built in WB by combining different phonemes or individual sounds. I don't speak Russian, I just made a draft by "studying" the sounds of a few Russian poems and then with the help of a Russian friend polished my "lyrics".

@JohnG: Thanks for the feedback. I also think that SC tenors have a very crystal timbre, less dark, more angelic, I would say, so they must be treated carefully in these types of orchestration/style.

Yes, there is definitely some space available in the orchestration for doubling the violins, which on the other side I like up there to get a more strident sound. I guess that's less contemporary-Hollywood sound, more an old-fashioned one?


----------

